# how to get rid of hair algae?



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

does anyone know how to get rid of hair algae? I got some of them in my glosso and anubias nana? What kind of nutrient defiency?


----------



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

One way is:
1) pull as many algae threads out by hand as you can
2) if sunlight is hitting the soil directly, cover the bottom of the glass temporarily (iron gets released when direct sun hits soil, and feeds algae)
3) add duckweed if you haven't, add floating plants like water lettuce
4) again if using sunlight, try diffusing it with white paper temporarily

This is the list I remember from Diana's book; there may be more items on it, but these should at least help.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

I will second the suggestions above...

Also... this thread may help:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/29697-how-can-i-fight-green-hair.html

Good Luck! 
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

that happened to me once and I just turned my lights off for a few days, there was still enough natural light in the tank for the fish and other plants, I did not let direct sunlight get on it, when I turned the lights on most of the hair algae was dead and all the other plants and fish were fine.


----------

